# Help me compile a list of ISBN's for the old NASB



## Eoghan (Nov 13, 2011)

I am trying to find a red burgundy version of the NASB (my favorite) prior to the recent (1995) update in which the style of the language was modernised. 

My old battered and _bonded_ leather copy is 
ISBN 0-8024-6282-0 (Bonded Leather Burgundy)
ISBN 0-8024-6281-2 (Bonded Leather Brown)
ISBN 0-8024-6283-9 (Cloth Bound)


ISBN's will help me track down a second hand copy but I really want to chase down a genuine leather copy.

The Lockman foundation does still print two editions of the older NASB but not in the layout I am familiar with and is twice the thickness.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 13, 2011)

Buy any one of the products in the format you wish, then send it here. 

AMR


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 13, 2011)

Unless someone had a cache of pre-1995 NASB's you might be doing well to find a copy that is not well worn unless someone's just sat on the shelf for years. (Which is entirely possible.) 

If all of your pages are still intact and it's still in good condition except for the binding/cover, I'd see if I could have it rebound (especially if you've marked it up.) I don't know of anyone like Mechling or Leonard's in the UK, but I'm sure there probably is some business that does that there. Or you may have to pay for international shipping in either case. From what I understand, the NASB was never that popular in the UK. I'm guessing it may have something to do with the name.  Almost every book I have by an UK evangelical or Reformed writer prior to the release of the ESV used either the KJV or NIV.

The Google search terms I'd try to use would include 1977 NASB and genuine leather. But you might have to just search for 1977 NASB's in general. The last time I did that I came up with a good number of results on ebay. You can also set up a saved search on ebay, Half.com, Abebooks and other sites. You will be emailed when one is listed. Some folks on ebay might not know the difference, so you might have to take a needle in the haystack approach to find what you want.


----------

